# Just bathed and still scratching and licking/chewing paws



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I apologize for asking so much advice, but I am totally new to the small fluffy dog world. Oreo scratches a lot and licks and chews on his paws. He does not have fleas or any other skin condition the vet could see. I just bathed him (Aveeno baby shampoo recommended by vet). I rinsed him very well, and blew him dry with cool air on the low setting. He immediately started back scratching and licking and chewing at this paws, sometimes whimpering when he does it. When he can catch it, he chews on his tail. Sometimes I think it is just something convenient to teeth on, and i will redirect him to a chew toy. I hope it is not allergies. Don't want to go down that road! Any ideas or suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think with the scratching and paw licking, along with the number of bowel movements, that I would be concerned about some kind of food allergy. I think I would try a new food with a different protein source. It also couldn't hurt to wipe his paws with a baby wipe when he comes in from outside. I would keep his paws dry too, in case they get wet from the grass sometimes. If he seems really bothered with the itching you could talk to the vet about giving him some Benedryl or other antihistimine to give him some relief. I hope you figure things out soon so your little guy is more comfortable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with Diane. I'd definitely talk to the vet about the possibility of a food intolerance, though he's young for that. Still, he's got a lot going on for such a young guy. Also, have you talked to his breeder at all? If nothing else, she could tell you what shampoo she was using before he left there. If she didn't notice this itching with that shampoo, you could go back to one you know doesn't bother him.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks! The bowel movements have improved dramatically over the past 2 days since I cut back on his food. He is now getting 1/4 cup 3 times a day rather than 1/3 cup. He went from having 9 to having 5 or 6. I think that is within the normal range for a 13 week old. Novice error of following the feeding instructions on the bag!

We do have a very lush lawn, and when I take him out, the first thing he does is lie down in it. We are in the hot south, and have to irrigate, so at least 3 mornings a week, it is wet when we go out. I do dry his paws and belly with a towel when we come in. The vet suggested that the itchiness might actually be because he is so fluffy, and his hair tickles him. Ever heard of that idea? He gets pretty strong doggie odor, even with a weekly bath and daily brushing. Could that be from all the paw licking? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hava Novice said:


> Thanks! The bowel movements have improved dramatically over the past 2 days since I cut back on his food. He is now getting 1/4 cup 3 times a day rather than 1/3 cup. He went from having 9 to having 5 or 6. I think that is within the normal range for a 13 week old. Novice error of following the feeding instructions on the bag!
> 
> We do have a very lush lawn, and when I take him out, the first thing he does is lie down in it. We are in the hot south, and have to irrigate, so at least 3 mornings a week, it is wet when we go out. I do dry his paws and belly with a towel when we come in. The vet suggested that the itchiness might actually be because he is so fluffy, and his hair tickles him. Ever heard of that idea? He gets pretty strong doggie odor, even with a weekly bath and daily brushing. Could that be from all the paw licking?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Can't say that I've EVER heard of a dog being tickled by his own hair! LOL It doesn't sound right that he has such a strong smell if he is being bathed even semi-regularly. Havanese generally have very little odor unless they roll in something. (and you'd know if he did that)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lawn chemicals, household cleaners, carpet, shampoo or conditioners, perfumes or lotions you or your family use as well as food could he a source for itches. The doggy smell serms unusual as Havanese typically don't have much if any smell.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I am pretty sure one of the culprits would be the lawn chemicals. The day after I brought Oreo home 2 weeks ago (and after he had been outside numerous times), I found the tag on the front door (not the door we use) saying that our service had treated the lawn, and to keep children and pets off the grass for 24 hours, until the chemicals had been "watered in". Unfortunately, our house is not laid out with a good place for an indoor potty, so he has to go outside in the grass. 
I really think his odor is from licking, he pretty much smells like puppy breath all over. Add to that getting wet most mornings, even if I am wiping him off. My husband is not really a dog person, even though he is enjoying Oreo, so he is hyper-sensitive to dog smells. I have actually bathed him after 6 days, just to appease my husband. It is hard being a good wife and a puppy mother!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I routinely bathed Leo every 4 days for most of his first year as he went to work with me most days. I still give he and Rex baths weekly. As long as you use gentle shampoo, rinse very thoroughly and use a good conditioner more frequent baths might help the doggy smell and the itches.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Pucks for letting me know that it is OK to bathe him that often!!! (Of course he might not be excited about that, especially the hair dryer! ) I am using Aveeno baby shampoo, and rinsing him very well.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would stay away from lawn and plant chemicals. We only use organic fertilizers on the lawn and plants. I bathed my two once a week when they were puppies. Hope Oreo's itches go away soon!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor little guy I can empathize with an itchy puppy. Sophie started at around 5.5 months old. Interestingly now that she's been treated and is quite well managed for her tummy issues, her itching has lessened dramatically! I am not counting on it being from the tummy treatment yet as it's fall and could be if she is allergic to something outside it's just not blooming right now. But this is the first time since she started scratching at 5.5 months old that it has changed at all, so last fall (her first) she scratched the same as she has since until now. 

Curious if Oreo eats his own poop? Sophie was a terrible poop eater (only her own) and another benefit of having her tummy issues under control now is she has stopped eating her poop which has been wonderul! 

I think pursuing a change in food might be a good idea too. I did the Nutriscan test with Dr Dodd's to find out what Sophie's food intolerances are.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'd follow the advice of others here, and try and rule out food intolerances and due your best to avoid chemicals in the home and lawn. Regarding the smell, I have no idea of this could be the culprit, but when my Lola was her age and losing her baby teeth, she had a nasty odor to her that couldn't figure out at first.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Thankfully Oreo hasn't eaten his own poop yet! I did catch him starting to eat something that looked like rabbit poop in the yard though. I really think his tummy is fine now that I am not over feeding him. Just 5 solid poops yesterday. So the only issue at this point is the itching. I wish he would just walk on the grass, not lie down and roll in it! I will check and see if there is a lawn service in our area that uses organic chemicals. The lawn is my husband's pride and joy, so giving up treatment all together is not an option. I think the grass itself could be as much an issue as the chemicals though since we had 9 inches of rain a week ago which should have washed away any remaining chemicals.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe you could provide your own fertilizers to your gardener. The organic fertilizer works great on the lawn too. That's what we do for a lawn in the back. We have artificial in the front and the fur kids love it! I always worry about our two going to the park because I'm sure they don't use organic.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you use any kind of flea or tick repellant on Oreo. When Leo was young I put Frontline on him and set off intense itching and scratching that wasn't immediate but began within a day or so and I didn't immediately associate the Frontline with the itching. I think I did it a second time and that's when I made the connection between the Frontline and the itching. I don't put antlers flea or tick repellent on either he or Rex when we are home. Last year when we went to the beach I put Vectra 3D on Leo and it didn't cause itching. We are going next month and I am not sure if I'll put something on them or take my chances. Also if Oreo has a flea allergy, one flea bite can cause very intense itching for much longer than the bite is noticeable.


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

He was treated with Revolution the day before I got him, so there is no way to know at this point if that had anything to do with the itchiness. He has scratched and whimpered from day one. He is due for another dose of Revolution on the 25th, so I will watch and see if he gets less itchy as that time approaches. Of course I will be reapplying the Revolution to make sure he is protected from heart worms since we seem to live in a mosquito haven.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I just noticed that you are in Wilmington. We were just saying that if the weather is nice while we are at the beach, DH and I might take Leo and Rex to Wilmington one day for a walk and dinner on the riverfront.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I am so sorry Oreo has itchy paws! Mayzie came to me with an ear infection, and she scratched at her ears until she got a little bloody spot on top of each of them. It has settled down now that the vet put some goop in it, but she still seems to have a bit of a habit of it. I'm glad she goes back Monday at 3. Does Oreo have any bumps or bloody spots he could be scratching just because they hurt and he doesn't know what else to do? 

As for poop, Mayzie only poops twice a day, but I don't think I feed her quite as much as you're feeding Oreo. I am going to increase it though...she is much too enthusiastic at dinner time!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

As for poop, Mayzie only poops twice a day, but I don't think I feed her quite as much as you're feeding Oreo. I am going to increase it though...she is much too enthusiastic at dinner time![/QUOTE]

Base the amount you feed on the feel of her ribs and definition of her waist ( better seen on these fur balls when they are wet in a bath) than on her enthusiasm at mealtime. All 4 of ours behave as if they have not been fed in days at every single meal! If I fed them until the were satiated they would all be spherical in shape! This would be no more healthy for them than it is for us!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks Pucks for that advice! I'll take a good look and maybe a picture next time I bathe her!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

I did just notice a tiny bump/scab on the back of his neck, above his collar. Maybe he is getting bitten, with all the mosquitoes that are swarming in our yard, I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Hence we will not be missing any doses of heart worm treatment!

Pucks, I don't know when you are coming, but the weather is getting better since we have passed Labor Day. There are a number of restaurants on Front St. that have sidewalk seating and dogs are welcome. I am not sure about dog friendly restaurants along the river front, but it is lovely for a walk.

Thanks to everyone for sharing their ideas about this itchy situation!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hava Novice said:


> He was treated with Revolution the day before I got him, so there is no way to know at this point if that had anything to do with the itchiness. He has scratched and whimpered from day one. He is due for another dose of Revolution on the 25th, so I will watch and see if he gets less itchy as that time approaches. Of course I will be reapplying the Revolution to make sure he is protected from heart worms since we seem to live in a mosquito haven.


I was using Revolution on Scout and Truffles and never had a problem. I recently changed to Interceptor Plus & NexGard. I felt Revolution not being absorbed because of all the hair, especially on Scout. If the itching continues you might want to try something else to see if Revolution is a problem for Oreo.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Heather what kind of organic lawn fertilizer do you use?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll have to ask my husband DeeDee. He's snoozing away now. We use E.B.Organic fertilizers on all the plants.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pucks, I don't know when you are coming, but the weather is getting better since we have passed Labor Day. There are a number of restaurants on Front St. that have sidewalk seating and dogs are welcome. I am not sure about dog friendly restaurants along the river front, but it is lovely for a walk.

Bringfido.com says The George on the Riverwalk allows dogs in their outdoor dining area. Any opinion about this restaurant?


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

The vet said that Revolution was the only thing that we could use on him at this age, but when he was a little older we could switch him over. I agree, getting that hair parted enough to get through to the skin to apply it will be a challenge! Thanks!


----------



## Hava Novice (Aug 30, 2016)

Pucks, The George is very good. If you opt for an evening meal instead of lunch, the sunset view from there is spectacular! I am glad to know about bringfido.com. I am a Realtor, and sometimes have clients traveling with their fur babies.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hava Novice said:


> The vet said that Revolution was the only thing that we could use on him at this age, but when he was a little older we could switch him over. I agree, getting that hair parted enough to get through to the skin to apply it will be a challenge! Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> I would have continued with Revolution if not for all the hair. It's easy to use. There is Lime Disease in the area so I think an oral med is better for them. Scout has picked up a few ticks in the yard. Interceptor Plus and NexGard have puppy doses too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Heather what kind of organic lawn fertilizer do you use?


The lawn fertilizer is Dr. Earth.


----------

